# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  النص الشعري التراثي بين التنميط والتأوي القصيدة الرصافية  لعلي بن الجهم نموذجا

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* النص الشعري التراثي
** بين التنميط والتأوي القصيدة الرصافية

لعلي بن الجهم نموذجا
*
*د. كامل الصاوي[(*)]
*
* مدخل:
**لقد أرادت الرؤية المنمطة التي طغت على التلقي العربي التراثي للنص  الشعري العربي أن يكون حبيس لحظة مضت، وأن يكون قولا قيل من قبل، ولا أن  يكون أبدا ابن لحظته وموقفه الإدراكي الذاتي أو السياقي. لكن السؤال الذي  هو مبتغى هذا البحث هو: هل استسلم كل الشعراء للطوق؟ بل هل من طبيعة النص  الإبداعي الحقيقي أن يستسلم في وعيه بالعالم وفي إدراكه للظواهر والعلاقات  فيعيد تكرار الأنماط المكرسة نفسها والقوالب الجاهزة ذاتها؟ وكيف ينبغي أن  تكون نظرتنا إزاء نص شعري عربي يراه البحث قد ظلم كثيرا حين حبس في طرائق  التلقي التنميطي؟*
*منذ البدء يقر البحث بأن النص الشعري العربي يظل-رغم ما حوصر  به-أكبر من كل ما قيل حوله، وأن قراءة شافية تعيد الاعتبار لنصوصنا-ربما-ما  تزال طي الفقد.*
*فالنظرة التي فرضت على الشعر أدت إلى أن ينظر إليه نظرة فيها قدر  غير يسير من العمومية، والشمولية، بل النظرة من خارج الشعر. ولعل مقولة أبي  عمرو بن العلاء التي يقولها عن الأخطل، الشاعر الأموي المشهور: (لو أدرك  الأخطل يوما واحدا من الجاهلية ما قدمت عليه أحدا)(1)؛ أي أنه مهما بلغ  شعره يظل ناقصا معيبا عيبا من المستحيل تداركه، لأنه لم يعش-ولن يعيش هو  ولا غيره-يوما واحدا في الجاهلية، أقول: لعل هذه المقولة توضح أن الشعر لم  يكن هو المراد، بل الزمن الماضي؛ أي الأنماط الأصلية الأولى التي تشكلت من  قبل. وكأنه قدر على ثقافتنا أن تكون أحلامها ماضيها!*
*من الطبيعي جدا أن يقول البحث إن نصوصنا الشعرية العربية حرمت من أن  ينظر إليها على أنها "قيمة مضافة"-إن جاز للبحث استعارة المصطلح من حقل  علم الاقتصاد.*
*إذن على من يتصدى للنص الشعري أن يراه قيمة تضيف إلى التراكم الشعري  العربي ولو يسيرا من الإضافة. ونستعين هنا بنظرة "ويسمات" الذي يصف  القصيدة بأنها "كلي متعين، وبنية مستقلة لمعنى ممتزج، تفرض الاحترام بسبب  أسلوبها في الوجود"(2).*
*وإذ يرتضي البحث تلك النظرة، من ويسمات، فإنه يستعين أيضا برؤية  "ديماك" التي فحواها "أن المقولات-بصدد شيء ما-أو أسلوب التعبير عنه-عرضة  لتنقيح غير محدود، والتفاعل بينهما-أي الشيء وأسلوب التعبير عنه-يمكن أن  يخضع لعدد لا يحصى "من التركيبات، والتحويلات، والزيادات"(3).*
*فإذا ما كانت الموضوعات، التي فرض على الشاعر القول في سياقها  ثابتة، فإن هذه الموضوعات قوالب يصب فيها الشعر"-على حد تعبير محمد  مندور(4).*
*ولشرح الفكرة يقول البحث: إن الغزل-مثلا-موضوع ثابت في ذاته. لكن  كثرة التعبير عنه، وفيه، من قبل الشعراء المختلفين والمتعاقبين أيضا يجعل  هذا الموضوع الثابت عرضة لتنقيحات، وإنتاج عدد لا يحصى من التركيبات  والتحويلات في الأداء اللغوي حيال هذا الموضوع؛ والتي هي نتاج تفاعل  الموضوع مع طريقة تناوله، وتفاعل الشاعر مع موضوعه ومعاناته أيضا. ومن ثم  يتحول الموضوع من موضوع ثابت وعام إلى موضوع متحرك وخاص أيضا.*
*وربما يدعم رؤية البحث تلك ما يقول به فلاسفة اللغة من أن وجود  الشيء هو وجود إدراكه من قبل مدركه"(5)، ومن ثم فإن طريقة إدراك الموضوع لا  تتجلى إلا عبر طريقة التعبير عن الموضوع، ولعل فيما قاله "جورجياس"، قديما  قيمة مهمة-هنا-حين قال: "المقولات-الكلام، أو الخطاب-نتيجة الانطباعات  التي تتركها فينا الأشياء الخارجية"(6).*
*ومن ثم فإنه يمكن القول: كل موضوع شعري هو موضوع عام وموروث، لكنه  يتحول لدى الشاعر إلى موضوع خاص، نتيجة الانطباع أو الحال الخاصة التي يعيش  بها الشاعر موضوعه.*
*وإذا ما كان البحث يرتضي أن الشعر كيفية أداء لغوي خاصة، فإن  الموضوع إذن هو أيضا ابن شرعي لطريقة التعبير الخاصة عنه. وذات تأمل لروسو  ذهب إلى أن "الأفكار تصطبغ بصبغة-العبارة اللغوية"(7). ولعله من نافلة  القول: أن الشعر هو أكثر الفنون اللغوية تأثرا بما يسمى "دلالة العوالم  الممكنة"(8). ومن ثم فإن اللفظ الواحد يستخدم في نص بحساسية دلالية قد لا  تكون بالقدر نفسه لدى استخدامه في نص آخر.*
*ولذا فإن البحث هنا يرى أنه إذا كانت نظرة تشومسكي حيال "الإبداعية  في اللغة"، والتي مؤداها أن "اللغة البشرية تولد عددا غير محدود من الجمل  انطلاقا من عدد محدد من العناصر اللغوية"(9) فإنه يمكن لبحثنا هذا أن يطوع  الفكرة، فيقول: ثمة أوصاف، وصور حيال موضوع ما-سبق تحديدها وإنتاجها،  وأرادت لها العقلية شيئا من رسوخ وثبات، ولكن الشاعر-شاء أو أبى-تولد  مخيلته عددا يمكن ألا يكون محدودا من هذه الأوصاف أو الثوابت. وللأسف حاسبت  الثقافة العربية الشاعر على حركية مخيلته، وأبت إلا الثبات قبلة ومحرابا.*
*حين حاول "جيرارد" أن يجيب عن سؤال: كيف تنشأ العبقرية؟ (10) جاء  جوابه أنها (تنشأ من الخيال)، ثم استطرد قائلا: (ولكن الأهم كيف يعمل  الخيال؟. إنه يعمل من خلال التداعي – من خلال ما يتذكر).*
*وكما دأب البحث-ويرى أن ذلك واجب وفرض-في تطويع المقولات، لما يخدم  النص العربي، فإن البحث يرى ضرورة قراءة النص العربي ليس فقط من خلال كونه  مستثمرا لإمكانات لغته وثقافته، بل أيضا بمد قانون الاستثمار إلى استثمار  التداعيات، التي تثيرها استخدامات الشاعر وأداؤه اللغويان. وهنا يمكن خلق  جدل تحليلي بين المعنى المعطى سلفا في ذاكرة الثقافة، ومعان أخر ربما-لم  يكن في وسع المنظر الذي أجهد نفسه في وضع سنن المعاني العربية أن يحيط، أو  يتنبأ بكنهها.*
*وكما يذهب "لرتوما" إلى القول: "أن ثمة طموحا عند الشاعر في استثمار  كافة إمكانات اللسان، كأنه يستثمر إمكانات آلة يعزف عليها، ليستخرج منها  أشد النبرات"(11)، فإنه-وكما يرى أيضا – "ثمة تعلق من كل كاتب ببعض  الألفاظ"(12). لذا على البحث الذهاب بالفكرة خطوة مفادها أنه إذا كان تعلق  الشاعر بألفاظ معينة إنما هو تعلق بعوالمها وتداعياتها في الذهن، فإنه  معلوم أن العربية في باب العلاقات المتشعبة بين الألفاظ تعد لغة ثرية في  ذلك. وهنا لا تجب قراءة الألفاظ في النص العربي وحدها؛ بل ينبغي قراءتها  بعد الألفاظ مالكة لشبكات من العلاقات مع غيرها من الألفاظ من ناحية، ومن  ناحية أخرى أن لكل لفظ مذكرات تفسيرية في ذاكرة المستخدم تتداعى إلى  الذهن-شاء المستخدم، أم أبى، فالعربية تملك خاصتين مهمتين: الأولى: ثبات  الجذر اللغوي مع تعدد دلالات الألفاظ المشتقة من هذا الجذر "التداعي  الصوتي". والثانية: وهي مرتبطة بالأولى من حيث تداعي العوالم الحسية مع  المعنوية (فالشرف مثلا بعده معنى معنويا إنما هو ذو علاقة بالشرف الذي هو  قمة الجبل). وهنا نذهب، ومع لرتوما أيضا، إلى أن للألفاظ-كما يقول-"نكهات  مثل النباتات العطرية ما تضعها في شيء حتى تصبح رائحتها هي الغالبة على ما  حولها"(13).*
*هنا يمكن للبحث القول: أن ثراء عريضا امتلكته العربية، وامتلكه  الشاعر العربي بدوره، لكن هذا المتسع العريض ضيقته النظرة الضيقة. هنا يصبح  حتميا رد الاعتبار للنص، وإعادة إنتاج ما فيه، وما غفل الراؤون عن أن يروه  فيه.*
*هنا فقط نفهم أمرين: أحدهما سؤال يطرحه البحث هو: هل استسلم كل  الشعراء للنظرة المنمطة؟ الإجابة بالطبع لا؛ فكثيرون أولئك الذين أجادوا  الوثب من فوق الحصار الذي أحكم حول الشعر ونصوصه.*
*وأما الثاني فهو الإقرار بأن القصيدة العربية هي بنت ماضيها، ولكنها  أيضا بنت لحظتها وبنت شاعرها الذي أبدع، وليست بنت الشاعر الذي حفظ.*
*وعلى ضوء كل ما سبق فإن ما يتغيا هذا البحث الوصول إليه هو  الاستدلال بنموذج نصي محدد، هو (القصيدة الرصافية) للشاعر العباسي علي بن  الجهم(14)؛ وذلك للكشف في هذا النموذج عن الإضافة الإبداعية الخاصة لمكون  دلالي هو في حد ذاته موضوعة عامة شائعة، ولكنها ترتدي في هذا النموذج النصي  خصوصيتها. الإبداعية الفارقة، وأعني بذلك موضوعة (الحركة).*
*ولعله مما لا شك فيه أنه لا يكاد نص شعري يخلو من الحديث عن  (الحركة). ومن ثم فإن تدليل البحث على أن ثمة خصوصية إبداعية في حديث النص  الذي بين أيدينا عن الحركة يمثل استدلالا قويا على تلك الفرضية التي يريد  هذا البحث إثباتها، وهي أن تكرار الموضوعة إنما هو تكرار لبنية سطحية سرعان  ما تتوارى عند الحفر المعمق وصولا إلى البنية العميقة للنص: بنية التجربة.*
*وإذا بدا أن هذا القول نوع من إعادة الصياغة لعبارة الجاحظ الشهيرة  "المعاني مطروحة في الطريق يعرفها العجمي والعربي، والقروي، والبدوي. وإنما  الشأن في إقامة الوزن، وتخير اللفظ، وسهولة المخرج، وصحة الطبع، وكثرة  الماء، وجودة السبك. وإنما الشعر صياغة وضرب من التصوير" فإن ما يسعى إليه  بحثنا هو أمر أكثر عمقا وأبعد غورا من مقولات تخير اللفظ و"جودة السبك"  و"الصياغة" و"التصوير"...إلخ. إن ما يستهدفه هذا البحث هو الاستدلال على أن  حركة النص الشعري إنما هي حركة في اللغة؛ أي حركة في الإدراك الذي هو حركة  في التجربة؛ أو بمصطلح آخر: الإدراك الذي هو حركة في تجريب Experiencing  العالم على حد ما تذهب إليه فلسفة الفيلسوف والمحلل النفسي الأمريكي  المعاصر أوجين جيندلين(15) Eugene T. Gendlin.*
*النص:
*
*عيون المها بين الرصافة والجسر
*
* 
*
*جلبن الهوى من حيث أدري ولا أدري*

*أعدن لي الشوق القديم ولم أكن*
* 
*
*تشك بأطراف المثقفة السمر*

*وقلن لنا نحن الأهلة إنم*
* 
*
*تضيء لمن يسري بليل ولا تقري*

*فلا بذل إلا ما تزود ناظر*
* 
*
*ولا وصل إلا بالخيال الذي يسري*

*أزحن رسيس القلب عن مستقره*
* 
*
*وألهبن ما بين الجوانح والصدر*

*فلو قبل أن يبدو المشيب بدأنني*
* 
*
*بيأس مبين أو جنحن إلى الغدر*

*ولكنه أودى الشباب وإنم*
* 
*
*تصاد المها بين الشبيبة والوفر*

*أما ومشيب راعهن لربم*
* 
*
*غمزن بنانا بين سحر إلى نحر*

*وبتنا على رغم الوشاة كأنن*
* 
*
*خليطان من ماء الغمامة والخمر*

*فإن حلن أو أنكرن عهدا عهدنه*
* 
*
*فغير بديع للغواني ولا نكر*

*خليلي ما أحلى الهوى وأمره*
* 
*
*وأعلمني بالحلو منه وبالمر*

*كفى بالهوى شغلا وبالشيب زاجر*
* 
*
*لو أن الهوى مما ينهنه بالزجر*

*بما بيننا من حرمة هل رأيتم*
* 
*
*أرق من الشكوى وأقسى من الهجر*

*وأفضح من عين المحب لسره*
* 
*
*ولا سيما إن أطلقت عبرة تجري*

*وما أنس م الأشياء لا أنس قوله*
* 
*
*لجارتها ما أوله الحب بالحر*

*فقالت لها الأخرى فما لصديقن*
* 
*
*معنى وهل في قتله لك من عذر*

*صليه لعل الوصل يحميه واعلمي*
* 
*
*بأن أسير الحب في أعظم الأسر*

*فقالت أذود الناس عنه وقلم*
* 
*
*يطيب الهوى إلا لمنهتك الستر*

*وأيقنتا أن قد سمعت فقالت*
* 
*
*من الطارق المصغي إلينا وما ندري*

*فقلت فتى إن شئتما كتم الهوى*
* 
*
*وإلا فخلاع الأعنة والعذر*

*على أنه يشكو ظلوما وبخله*
* 
*
*عليه بتسليم البشاشة والبشر*

*فقالت هجينا قلت قد كان بعض م*
* 
*
*ذكرت لعل الشر يدفع بالشر*

*فقالت كأني بالقوافي سوائر*
* 
*
*يردن بنا مصرا ويصدرن عن مصر*

*فقلت أسأت الظن بي لست شاعر*
* 
*
*وإن كان أحيانا يجيش به صدري*

*فما كل من قاد الجياد يسوسه*
* 
*
*ولا كل من أجرى يقال له مجري*

*صلي واسألي من شئت يخبرك أنني*
* 
*
*على كل حال نعم مستودع السر*

*وما أنا ممن سار بالشعر ذكره*
* 
*
*ولكن أشعاري يسيرها ذكري*

*وللشعر أتباع كثير ولم أكن*
* 
*
*له تابعا في حال عسر ولا يسر*

*وما الشعر مما أستظل بظله*
* 
*
*ولا زادني قدرا ولا حط من قدري*

*ولكن إحسان الخليفة جعفر*
* 
*
*دعاني إلى ما قلت فيه من الشعر*

*فسار مسير الشمس في كل بلدة*
* 
*
*وهب هبوب الريح في البر والبحر*

*ولو جل عن شكر الصنيعة منعم*
* 
*
*لجل أمير المؤمنين عن الشكر*

*إذا نحن شبهناه بالبدر طالع*
* 
*
*وبالشمس قالوا حق للشمس والبدر*

*ومن قال إن البحر والقطر أشبه*
* 
*
*نداه فقد أثنى على البحر والقطر*

*ولو قرنت بالبحر شبعة أبحر*
* 
*
*لما بلغت جدوى أنامله العشر*

*ولا يجمع الأموال إلا لبذله*
* 
*
*كما لا يساق الهدي إلا إلى النحر*

*وفرق شمل المال جود يمينه*
* 
*
*على أنه أبقى له أحسن الذكر*

*إذا ما أجال الرأي أدرك فكره*
* 
*
*غرائب لم تخطر ببال ولا فكر*

*أغير كتاب الله تبغون شاهد*
* 
*
*لكم يا بني العباس بالمجد والفخر*

*كفاكم بأن الله فوض أمره*
* 
*
*إليكم وأوحى أن أطيعوا أولي الأمر*

*ولن يقبل الإيمان إلا بحبكم*
* 
*
*وهل يقبل الله الصلاة بلا طهر*

*ومن كان مجهول المكان فإنم*
* 
*
*منازلكم بين الحجون إلى الحجر*


*
*
* قبل القراءة :
**قبل الدخول إلى ساحة النص يقدم البحث بأشياء، يراها ضرورية، تمهيدا  للتحليل. وهي أشياء تتعلق، أول ما تتعلق، بعلي بن الجهم، ومن ثم بنصه هذا.*
*أول هذه الأشياء أن عليا كان منحازا انحيازا كبيرا للثقافة العربية في صيغتها التقليدية، منصرفا عن مذهب أهل الاعتزال، معاديا لهم.*
*ذكرنا معاداته للمعتزلة لأمرين مهمين: أولهما أنه تربى في بيت أبيه  مع شقيقه الأكبر محمد، الذي كان معتزليا نقل عنه الجاحظ، وكان يقال عنه  (مصحفه كتب أرسطوطاليس). وعلى حبه الشديد لأخيه إلا أنه أخذ موقفا حادا من  الاعتزال. وإن كان من المدهش علاقته التي ظلت حميمة مع أخيه، وكان علي-على  ما يذكر صاحب "مختصر طبقات الحنابلة" يختلف إلى الإمام أحمد بن حنبل(16).*
*أما ثاني الأمرين فهو العذاب والعنت الذي لقيه في زمن الخليفة الواثق، الذي كان له موقف حاد من أهل الحديث، في زمن خلافته(17).*
*أما الشيء الثاني فهو مدهش حقا. فعلي منحاز للثقافة العربية في  صيغتها التقليدية الصارمة. ولأنه كذلك فطبعي أن يأتي شعره على مذهب  المطبوعين وعلى طريقة القدماء. لكن يبدو أن عليا يتصالح عنده الشيء وضده،  فهو وإن كان "شعرا" على مذهب البحتري، فإنه لاحقا سيعادي  البحتري-إنسانيا-ويراه أقل من أن يكون كفؤا لصداقته التي سعى البحتري كثيرا  لنيلها(18). ولعل البحث يرى من الضروري الإشارة إلى روح التكبر وروح  التعالي، اللتين غلفتا شخصية ابن الجهم، وهو أمر يثير جدلا آخر حول ما عرف  عنه من شدة تدينه(19).*
*على النقيض تماما من موقفه من البحتري يأتي موقفه من "أبي تمام"،  فابن الجهم يحكي كيف التقى أبا تمام، منذ جاء هذا الأخير إلى قبة جامع  بغداد مستمعا، وعارضا بعض شعره على مجلس من الشعراء يتقدمهم "علي بن الجهم"  وعندما طلب الغلام-المجهول لهم آنذاك-أن: يسمعوا شعره، كما سمع هو منهم،  قبلوا ذلك، فأنشدهم:
*
*فحواك عين على نجواك يا مذل
*
*فسألوه لمن الشعر؟ فقال: لمحدثكم، ثم عرفهم بنفسه، ومنذ ذلك  الاجتماع/ المصادفة يعلي "علي" من شأن أبي تمام، ويعلي أبو تمام من قدر علي  بن الجهم، بل يمدحه في أكثر من قصيدة(20).*
*الأمر الأكثر إدهاشا هو أن أبا تمام-وكما هو معروف-مات شابا، ونظرا  للعلاقة بين الشاعرين سيرثي ابن الجهم أبا تمام وهنا تأتي الدهشة؛ إذ تأتي  مرثية ابن الجهم لأبي تمام، وهي بالطبع من شاعر على مذهب أهل الطبع-أقول  تأتي على مذهب أبي تمام في الشعر إذ يقول(21):*
*غاضت بدائع فطنة الأوهام*
* 
*
*وعدت عليها نكبة الأيام*

*وغدا القريض ضئيل شخص باكي*
* 
*
*يشكو رزيته إلى الأقلام*

*وتأوهت غرر القوافي بعده*
* 
*
*ورمى الزمان صحيحها بسقام*

*أودى مثقفها ورائض صعبه*
* 
*
*وغدير روضتها أبو تمام*


*فالأبيات السابقة لو قرئت مجهولة الشاعر  لكان قائلها أبا تمام، أو واحدا ممن هم على مذهب الرجل-شعرا-ولكن الحقيقة  هي أنه لكان ابن الجهم يترجل عن مذهبه الشعري، ويستقل مذهب الصديق الفقيد  إكراما لروح شاعر رآه-وإن اختلفا في المذهب –شاعرا عظيما.*
*يصل البحث إلى خلاصة مفادها: إن صيغة علي بن الجهم "وجوديا" كانت  الصيغة المثلى التي يمكن أن تكونها الثقافة العربية في مكوناتها الثرية،  وأن التناقض والاختلاف كانا يمكن أن يقدما خيرا كثيرا، لو نشأ التفاعل  الخلاق بينهما، لكن العقلية العربية ارتضت الاختلاف والصدام والتنميط شرعة  ثقافية لها.*
*لعله من خلال حديث البحث عن صاحب النص، أجاب عن سبب اختياره هكذا  نص، وهو نص إلى جانب، ما أحاط بصاحبه، لهجت به كتب الأدب(22)، إلى الحد  الذي يقول فيه البحث إنه نص من النصوص التي كتبت لتكتب، ويعاد إنتاجها،  وليس من النصوص العادية التي كتبت لتقرأ-كما هو تقسيم "بارت" في لذة النص،  وغيره من كتبه.*
*يتبع*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* النص الشعري التراثي
*

* بين التنميط والتأوي القصيدة الرصافية

لعلي بن الجهم نموذجا
*


*د. كامل الصاوي[(*)]*
*
** تحليل النص:
**يتكون النص من جزأين تقليديين جدا في الشعر العربي، إذ هما: مقدمة  غزلية-طويلة بالقياس لحجم القصيدة-، ثم مقطع مدحي، وهذا القالب لا جديد  فيه، بل هو مساير عادي لما ألفه الشعر العربي.*
*لكنا قلنا في مقدمة بحثنا أمورا نذكر منها:*
*أولا: أن كل قصيدة هي بنية ومشروع خاص، بل قيمة مضافة لمؤسسة الشعر العربي.
*
*ثانيا: أننا نقلنا عن "جيرارد"  أن الخيال مهم لكن الأهم كيف يعمل الخيال. ثم دلفنا-معه ومع غيره-إلى فكرة  التناغم بين الخيال والتداعي، ورأى البحث وقتها، أن العربية لغة تحفز في  ذهن مستعملها آلية التداعي، لثرائها في هذا الجانب.
*
*ثالثا: أن القيمة الأهم في الشعر ليست فيما يقال، بل في كيف يقال ما يقال.
*
*رابعا: أن لكل نص متكأ خاصا،  يتكئ عليه الشاعر لينتج خصوصيته، ما دام البحث ارتضى: أن القصيدة-أي  قصيدة-هي ابنة ماضيها بقدر ما هي ابنة لحظتها الخاصة.
*
*من جماع ما ذكرنا، أو بالأحرى ذكرنا به، ندخل نصنا هذا، كاشفين فرادته، وقيمته المضافة-تشكيليا-بالطبع. ويأخذ البحث في التحليل.*
*لقد دأب الشعراء العرب على استهلال قصائدهم إما بالبكاء على  الأطلال، أو الغزل والنسيب. ولقد كان الشاعر العربي-في تذكر أطلاله-يقدم  وصفا خارجيا ليد الزمان الفاعلة خرابا في مكان، سبق له سكنى ما بين ضلوعه،  وملامسة ذلك اللدن الحي منه، الذي يسمونه القلب. التقاء الداخل بالخارج إذن  بين قوسي حسرة وفقد كان أوراق الاعتماد من الشاعر إزاء طلله.*
*ولقد كان متواترا في الشعر الجاهلي-المثال الشعري، الذي ارتضته  العقلية العربية حكما على ما سواه-أن يقدم الشاعر طللا مسيجا محميا، وكأنه  يستل من الصحراء بقعة صغيرة، ويهندسها لتكون صالحة لحسرة القلب.*
*الأمر اللافت للنظر أيضا أن الشاعر القديم كان يقدم طله ساكنا، بعد  سكونه وسط الصحراء حلم حماية لهكذا طلل، بل تأتي حركة الأشياء حول الطلل  لتضيف لسكون الطلل سكونا، عبر ما يمكن أن يسمى بالسكون المستسر في الحركة،  أو حركة تتضاد فيما بينها لتضمن الحماية والسكون للطلل معا. تلك الجدلية  الشهيرة التي حملها ذات قصيدة قول شهير لامرئ القيس، حين قال:*
*فتوضح فالمقراة لم يعف رسمه*
* 
*
*لما نسجتها من جنوب وشمال*


*لكن ما يلفت النظر أكثر في طلل الشاعر  القديم هو أن ذلك الطلل المسيج المحمي، والذي يرتع في سكونه. يأتي غالبا  واقعا بين رحيلين: رحيل إليه (قفا نبك) مثلا، ورحيل عنه (فعد عما ترى)  مثلا.*
*علي بن الجهم ليس بعيدا عن ذاكرة الطلل-إن جاز التعبير بكل ما أشرنا  إليه، ولكن في الشعر لا تعنينا الأفكار، ولا ما حوت الذاكرة، وارتأت  الجماعة. إنما يعنينا أمران: الأول منهما: الكيفية، وليس الفكرة، والثاني:  التفاعل بين الموروث وخصوصية التناول، وهو ما قال عنها البحث-سلفا-إن  الموضوع ابن تشكيله-وأن التعبير عن الموضوعات ينتج مالا ينتهي من  التعبيرات، قياسا سابقا من البحث على إبداعية اللغة عند تشومسكي-.*
*هنا يقبض البحث، ومنذ البيت الأول من القصيدة، على المدار الأساس الخاص بعلي بن الجهم هنا.*
*ذلك أن "عيون المها"، قبلة عيني وقلب ابن الجهم، موجودة بين مكانين،  إن تأملناهما وجدناهما نقيضين (الرصافة)، وهي مكان ثابت محدد، و"الجسر"  المكان الذي يجسر الهوة ويفتح للحركة أفقا وانطلاقا، الجسر منفتح دوما على  فعل حركة.*
*لكن العيون ذاتها، وعلى الرغم من كونها ثابتة مسيجة في أجساد  الأحبة، فإن العيون في ذاتها كوى، أو نوافذ، يطل منها الخارج على داخل هذي  الأجساد، من ناحية، وهي أيضا نوافذ الأجساد على عالمها الخارجي، من ناحية  ثانية.*
*فإذا ما تأملنا فعل العيون (الناظرة/ المنظورة)، هنا، جاء الشطر  الثاني، محررا قلب الشاعر من حيز التذكر، والذكرى، إلى طزاجة الفعل وحركته:  (جلبن الهوى من حيث أدري، ولا أدري).*
*وكأن عليا إذ قال: (جلبن الهوى) مع ما في هذا الفعل من حركة وجلبة،  قد كره خياله أن تقيد حركة الهوى بمكانها، أو المكان الذي تتحرك منه، وتقع  عليه مجلوبة صوب قلبه؛ فقسم خياله المكان. مكانين: الأول مكان يدريه ويعلمه  (من حيث أدري). وأما الثاني فمكان لا علم له به: (ولا أدري).*
*لكأن الشاعر-هنا-يريد أن يحرر الحركة من أي شيء يعوق انطلاقها-وإن  كانت فوق احتمال القلب-حتى وإن كان هذا العائق علمه من أي اتجاه يتكأكأ  عليه الهوى.*
*البيت الأول جذر حركة وتشكيل بها، فهل يمكن أن يكون وفاء لقول البحث  باتحاد الخيال مع التداعي-هو مفتاح رؤية خاصة في هذا النص؟ ليكن ذاك وعد  النص ولغته، ووعد البحث أيضا، أي أنه في عجالة (هذا المطلع هو مفتاح شيفرة  النص). وهذا ما سوف يحاول البحث إثباته، وفاء لعد كل نص هو بنية وإضافة.*
*في بيت القصيدة الثاني: (أعدن لي الشوق..... إلخ). يلقانا بعد الهوى  "الشوق"، وإذا كان الشوق هو فعل داخلي قلبي، فيه تتوق النفس، وتشتاق إلى  موجود هناك، وليس موجودا، هنا، أي الشوق اختزال لجدل "الهناك/ الهنا"؛ فإن  الشاعر لا يقدم الشوق من باب مألوفه (أنا هنا وأشتاق إلى ما ليس محايثا  لمكاني). بل يقدم الشوق ذاته متحركا عائدا (أعدن) بكل دلالات العودة على  الحركة).*
*ثم تتنامى الحركة أو الشعور بها، عند علي بن الجهم، فيشطر شوقه  شوقين: (شوق قديم كان كامنا واستفزته العيون)، وشوق جاء مع الحركة: (زدن  جمرا على جمر...)، لقد وضع الشوق فوق سابقه. ولعله من نافلة القول هنا، أن  وضع شيء على مثله هو فعل حركة، وإن دققنا النظر رأينا أن عليا يقدم ركاما  من الشوق، أو طبقات منه، وإلى جانب أن ذلك مثر للإيحاء بالحركة؛ فإنه، من  المدهش، أن الشاعر يقدم الشوق واحدا مفردا، على الرغم من كونه متعددا،  لأنه-كما أشار البحث-منشطر بين قديمه وما زادته العيون، وكونه أيضا بفعل  عيون متعددة، مجموعة. وليس ناتج عين واحدة أثارت شوقا مفردا. وكأنه يزيدنا  إحساسا بحركة هذا الشوق/ الكتلة، إن جاز التعبير.*
*انتقالا من الشاعر بين حركتي الخارج والداخل، يدعو للأحبة بقوله  (سلمن)، هكذا يدعو الشاعر هذا الدعاء المتواتر في شعرنا العربي، لكن ذكر  الفعل سلمن هو دال حركة، ولو يسيرة، فلا تتحقق السلامة إلا من خطر-قد يتحرك  صوب المدعو له بالسلامة-، لكن اللافت للنظر هو تحرك مخيلة الشاعر تداعيا،  عبر الصوت اللغوي (سلم) الذي منه السلامة والعافية، ومنه أيضا إسلام الشيء  أي تركه بلا حماية في وجه خطر ما. هنا يكون الفعل (سلم) قد حمل دلالتين  متناقضتين: أولاهما باتجاه السلامة (للأحبة) وثانيتهما باتجاه المعاناة،  التي احتلت قلب المحب المعاني. لكن مخيلة الشاعر القابضة على الحركة بعدها  مادة فاعلة في التشكيل-إن جاز للبحث استعارة المصطلح من علم الكيمياء-حين  يقدم قلبه المسلم إلى معاناته؛ إنما يقدمه قلوبا، ولنلاحظ تعدد القلب هنا  وجمعه، وهو لشخص واحد، في مقابل فردية الشوق، الذي هو في الموقف، هنا  متعدد.*
*(القلوب تشك بأطراف المثقفة السمر) لا تبدو فقط جملة شعرية، بل تزيد  أيضا في إيحاء الحركة؛ فمعلوم أن الرماح (وهي هنا متعددة) لا تتحرك من  تلقاء ذاتها، بل هي مستجيبة لفعل محركين، يحركونها فتتحرك، هذا من ناحية،  ومن ناحية أخرى لابد للرماح كي تفعل ما يريده منها محركوها (الطعن) أن تكون  الحركة عنيفة منهم؛ لكن الشائق أن الشاعر يقدم فعل الرماح وخزا وشكا، هل  ليحافظ على حياة القلوب، ومعها يحافظ على دوام الحركة؟ الإجابة، ربما.*
*هذا ما فعلت العيون: جلب هوى، وركام شوق، ووخز وشك لا تكف فيهما الرماح عن فعلهما. العيون تفعل ربما يكون ذلك وصفا صالحا للعيون هنا.*
*عطفا على ما فعلت العيون يأتي القول من الأحبة. لكنه قول مدهش في دلالة الحركة، والوعد بها، إذ نقرأ:*
*تضيء لمن يسري بليل ولا تقري*
* 
*
*وقلن لنا نحن الأهلة، إنم*

*ولا وصل إلا بالخيال الذي يسري*
* 
*
*فلا بذل إلا ما تزود ناظر*


*(الأحبة أهلة) قول شعري مدهش، لكن هذا  القول، أعني ربط المحبوب بكوكب علوي، بدلالتي: الجمال والامتناع، ليس  جديدا، إنما هو مما حفظته ذاكرة الجمال والحب العربية.*
*لكن تأملا بسيطا يدلنا على أن ذلك شائق في سياقه هذا، فعلاوة على  كون ارتباط المحبوبة بالشمس أكثر (جمالا وعلوا، وشموسا، أي جموحا ونفورا)  إلا أن الأحبة هنا جئن أهلة، أي: مرتبطات بالقمر في بعض مراحله، وهو ارتباط  غير بعيد عما قبله من شك الرماح ووخزها؛ حيث القمر أو "ود" هو الإله  المحارب، أترى ينقل الشاعر المحبوبات، هنا، من سمتهن الأنثوي الصبوح إلى  محبوبات يعلن الحرب، وإن كن أهلة في هذا الباب؟ الإجابة ليس ذلك ببعيد،  والنص وسياقه حاكم.*
*يزداد البحث دهشة وهو يتأمل اختيار الشاعر (الأهلة) اسما ووسما؛ فلم  لم يكن بدورا؟ ولكأني بعلي بن الجهم، وقد تزاوج الخيال عنده مع التداعي،  قد فضلت مخيلته "الأهلة" استجابة لوعد قصيدة الحركة مركزها. فالأهلة وعد  بحركة؛ هي لم تكتمل بعد وتتدور بدورا؛ فتكف عن النمو والحركة. هي أهلة ما  تزال تمارس حركة صعود لتمارس تمامها بدورا، ومن الشائق أن البدور، من حيث  هي بدور، فهي ساكنة، أو ستكون حركتها باتجاه نقصها. كمال البدور نقصها.  جملة شعرية من البحث تجاه نص تتشابك تداعياته صوب الحركة وإثرائها.*
*على أنه مدهش، كذلك، أن الأحبة اللواتي هن أهلة، هنا، إنما هن أيضا  مستفزات حركة أيضا من جانب آخر إذ هن مضيئات (لمن يسري بليل) مع ما في فعل  السري من حركة مستمرة، في مقابل ذلك ثمة نفي للقرى، الذي هو بعض من  الاستقرار والسكون –وإن كان مؤقتا.*
*وإذا كان الشاعر قد قدم من خلال تعبير (الأحبة/ الأهلة) ما يمكن  تسميته بركام حركات، أو الحركة التي تستسر مثيلتها داخله؛ فإنه يواصل قبضه  على الحركة؛ وإن نقلها من الخارج (الأهلة، والسائرون ليلا، مع نفي القرى)  إلى الداخل ليكون محل الحركة في القلب؛ وإن كانت بفعل الأحبة أيضا، حين  قال: (أزحن رسيس القلب عن مستقره.... إلخ)، فالحركة هنا من القلب، ليست  انتفاضة قلب أو ارتعاشته من تلقاء شوقه فقط، بل هن اللواتي مارسن على القلب  فعل الإزاحة. لكن أي شيء أزحن؟ إنهن أزحن البقايا المنسية، والمستقرة داخل  القلب. لكن نظرة إلى اختيار الشاعر الفعل التالي لفعل الإزاحة نراه يختار  (ألهبن) الفعل الذي يحتوي داخله دلالتين: الأولى الإلهاب بالنار "نار  الشوق، والهوى" وإلهاب ظهر الدابة بالسوط دفعا إلى أن تمارس أقصى ما لديها  من حركة. وكأن الشاعر يهندس داخله لحركة بدأت، لكنها لم تنته بعد، فما يزال  القلب/ الدابة في بداية طريق حب معني. وعلى الخيال-خيال المتلقي-أن ينتظر  حركة لم يئن أوانها بعد.*
*إذا كان من الشائع عند العرب القول بأن "الشباب والوفرة هما جالبان  للحسان"، فإن علي بن الجهم لا ينفي الفكرة، ولا يتمرد عليها، بل إنه على  العكس، تماما، يثبتها. لكن مخيلته تمتزج مع ما ارتضته مادة للتداعي، ونعني  بها الحركة، إذ يقول:*
*تصاد المها بين الشبيبة والوفر*
* 
*
*ولكنه أودى الشباب، وإنم*

*غمزن بنانا بين سحر إلى نحر*
* 
*
*أما ومشيب راعهن، لربم*


*فالشاعر لا يقدم النساء المحبوبات نساء  يروضهن للحب، بل اختارت مخيلته لهن أنهن غزلان يقعن في شراك الصياد.  الشبيبة والوفر شراك للصيد. تلك جملة على شعريتها تنبع من نبع الحركة،  لتقدم النساء مها تصاد مع ما في فعل الصيد نفسه من حركة: حركة الصائد،  وحركة الفريسة المراد صيدها، وحركة الشرك حين تحاول الفريسة اليائسة  الإفلات منه دون جدوى. أم تراه يعني حركة هادئة لفريسة ارتضت صيدها-ربما-.*
*الشاعر الذي ارتضى للأحبة فعل الصيد، هنا، لا يقدم المحبوبات وقد  راعهن الصيد، بل العكس تماما، إنهن قد روعهن الشيب، وكأن الشاعر إذ تداعى  إلى مخيلته روع الفريسة حال صيدها، قد أتى فعل الروع إلى داخل المحبوبات،  ولكن بفعل المشيب. على كل حال فالروع حركة داخل، أو هي حركة القلب، مما  يعني أن التشكيل بالحركة هو الملح-هنا-على ذهن الشاعر.*
*لقد سبق للشاعر أن قدم قلبه، أو بالأحرى قلوبا، تشك بأطراف المثقفة،  هنا يقدم الشاعر فعلا آخر (غمزن بنانا) إنه اختيار المخيلة للحركة  المستحبة من المحبوبات إزاء أجسادهن. لكن لا يفوت البحث ملاحظة استعمال  الحرف (إلى) الذي يدل على حركة من نقطة إلى سواها، وذلك ما يتحقق في قوله:  (لربما غمزن بنانا بين سحر إلى نحر). إنه مدهش أن الشاعر الذي أيأسه الشيب،  والذي راع الأحبة لا يعبر عن اليأس منهن أيضا إلا بالحركة، وإن أتى قبلها  بـــــ "لربما".*
*لم تمنع عبارة (أما ومشيب راعهن) الشاعر من مواصلة الأماني صوب الأحبة، فيواصل قائلا:*
*خليطان من ماء الغمامة والخمر*
* 
*
*وبتنا على رغم الوشاة كأنن*

*فغير بديع للغواني ولا نكر*
* 
*
*فإن حلن أو أنكرن عهدا عهدنه*

*وأعلمني بالحلو منه وبالمر*
* 
*
*خليلي ما أحلى الهوى وأمره*

*لو أن الهوى مما ينهنه بالزجر*
* 
*
*كفى بالهوى شغلا وبالشيب زاجر*

*أرق من الشكوى وأقسى من الهجر*
* 
*
*بما بيننا من حرمة هل رأيتم*

*ولا سيما إن أطلقت عبرة تجري*
* 
*
*وأفضح من عين المحب لسره*


*فإذا كان العربي قد دأب على تقديم هناءة  لحظات اللقاء مع الأحبة، فإن شاعرنا يحافظ على الفكرة، لكنه يقدمها من  بوابة تداعيات مخيلته، التي ارتدت ثوب الحركة؛ فيقدم ذاته ومن يحب "خليطان  من ماء الغمامة والخمر". ومعلوم أن ماء الغمامة لا بد له من حركتين؛ حتى  يختلط بماء آخر أو أي شيء أرضي. الحركة الأولى: حركة الغمام أو السحاب نفسه قبل تحوله ماء، وما يصاحب هذه الحركة من رعد أو برق.
*
*الحركة الثانية: وهي حركة نزول الماء نفسه من الأعلى الذي تكون فيه، وصولا للأرض. التي ستكون مستقره الجديد.
*
*هذا فضلا عن حركة امتزاج الماء بالخمر "والخمر يشعلها الماء" ثم حركة الشاربين لذة وتحققا.*
*الشاعر هنا يريد أو يتمنى اختلاطا وامتزاجا كاختلاط ماء الغمامة  بالخمر، هو إذن حلم الاشتعال والالتحام الذي يعيشه قلب محب. وإن حال دون  الحلم أن الغواني الواعدات، تحركت قلوبهن وحادت عن وعودهن؛ ومع حركة قلوبهن  تلك أعرضن مبتعدات. هي الحركة إذن واضحة كماء الغمام وحركة السحاب، أو  مستسرة خافية كحركة القلوب؛ لكنه الشاعر قابض عليها محافظ على سياقها،  وتشكلاتها.*
*في منتصف المشهد يتجلى (الخليلان)، اللذان طالما أعانا الشاعر  العربي في قسوة لحظات حبه، لكن الشاعر هنا يقدمهما ليعلن من خلالهما علمه  بالهوى. وكما أشرنا دائما، الهوى حركة قلب وهوي لا يملك فيه صاحبه حركته،  لكنه يعلن علمه بأحلاه وأمره، ولا علم إلا لمن خبر-وهو بدهي هنا-.*
*وتكاد الحركة تسيطر سيطرة مطلقة على الشاعر، إذ يقدم (الشيب زاجرا).  ومعلوم آن الزجر فعل يقوم به فاعله تجاه مقصود يراد نهيه عن فعل ما أو  نهيه عن النكوص في أداء فعل ما (ومنه زجر الدابة: أي نهيها عن البطء  والسكون.*
*لكن الهوى عصي على الزجر، إذ هو فعل لا سلطان عليه من صاحبه، ومن ثم  يكمل: (لو أن الهوى مما ينهنه بالزجر) هي أمنية. أن تفعل حركته فيه، كما  فعلت حركات المحبات فيه. وفي كل لا تستجدي المخيلة سوى الحركة.*
*الهوى حال ميل يميل فيه القلب، أي أن ثمة فعلا داخليا كامنا لمن  عانى الهوى. لكن الشاعر الذي استدعت مخيلته عيونا تحول المصائر وتزلزل  القوب، حين بدأ قصيدته بـ (عيون المها...) هنا وهو يبوح أمام خليليه يقدم  عيونا أخرى، أو بالأحرى نوعا آخر من العيون؛ بحيث يمكن القول: إن "عيون  المها" مثلت الفاعل العنيف فعله، أما النوع الآخر، والذي يقدمه هنا، فهو  عين المحب أو العين المفعول بها، أو على الأقل العين المستجيبة لفعل العيون  الأولى: هي عين المحب؛ ولنلاحظ انكسار التعبير، فالعين هنا مفردة (عين  المحب)، وفي مقابل العيون الجمع (عيون المها)، ولكن العين هنا، رغم فرديتها  ووحدتها، وانكسارها، تبقي مخيلة الشاعر على حركتها، بل تقدم للعين حركتين:  الأولى حركة النظرة الشاردة الفاضحة سر صاحبها، والثانية: حركة العين التي  ما استطاعت نظرتها أن تتحمل شجن الداخل؛ ففاضت؛ رغما عنها، دمعة. ولنلاحظ  أن الشاعر يثري الحركة في الدمعة، فهو لم يقل سالت، وتلك صفة الدمع، بل  اختار، ورغم أنه قدم دمعة وحيدة، إلا أنه اختار لها الفعل (تجري) بكل  دلالاته الحركية. يبدو أن عبارة "دمعة وحيدة مثل وحدة المحب المهجور" وصف  صالح لهكذا دمعة اختارها. الشاعر، وإن حرص على وصف الدمعة بالجريان.*
** **
*لكأن وحدة الدمعة قد جعلت مخيلة الشاعر تستدعي واحدية للمحبوبة أو  تفردا لها؛ بعدما مكث طوال الأبيات الخمسة عشر السابقة متحدثا عن (أحبة)  بصيغة الجمع، وليس (حبيبة) واحدة، لكنها حبيبة آتية، وأفعالها من زاوية في  ذاكرة الشاعر؛ إذ يتحول قائلا:*
*لجارتها ما أولع الحب بالحر*
* 
*
*وما أنس م الأشياء لا أنس قوله*

*معنى وهل في قتله لك من عذر*
* 
*
*فقالت لها الأخرى فما لصديقن*

*بأن أسير الحب في أعظم الأسر*
* 
*
*صليه لعل الوصل يحييه واعلمي*

*يطيب الهوى إلا لمنهتك الستر*
* 
*
*فقالت أذود الناس عنه وقلم*

*من الطارق المصغي إلينا وما ندري*
* 
*
*وأيقنتا أن قد سمعت فقالت*

*وإلا فخلاع الأعنة والعذر*
* 
*
*فقلت فتى إن شئتما كتم الهوى*


*كما قلنا يعود الشاعر إلى ذاكرته؛ فيستدعي  محبوبته، ذات حديث لها مع صاحبة، ممن يدركن سر حب الشاعر لها، المحبوبة  عالمة بأسرار فعل الحب ولوعته التي يحدثها، بل يجعلها الشاعر تختار له هو  صفة "الحر" ومعلوم أن صفة "الحر" من الدلالات التي تستدعيها-ضمن ما  تستدعي-الإباء وعدم الاستسلام، والحركة وعدم السكون.*
*وتصل مخيلة الشاعر-هنا-بالسكون مداه؛ حين يجعل الصديقة تعلم أن  الحبيب الحر المعاني، إنما هو مقتول أي ساكن بلا حراك، وأنها تلوم صاحبتها  من خلال سؤالها عن عذرها في قتل حبيب محب، وحر.*
*ثم تواصل الصديقة حديثها للحبيبة؛ ناصحة إياها بالوصال. وإذا كان  البحث قد أشار منذ قليل إلى ما تستدعيه كلمة "حر" عامة؛ فإن الشاعر يؤكد ما  ذهب البحث إليه؛ حين تكمل الصديقة قولها: (أسير الحب في أعظم الأسر).  ومعلوم أن الأسير يسلب حركته ويقيد محبوسا لا يملك من حركته شيئا. وكأني  بالشاعر هنا لم يختر الحب المسلوب، بل اختار-تعبيرا عن حاله-سلب حركته؛ مما  يؤكد لدى البحث أن خيال الشاعر يشكل صوره اعتمادا على تداعيات الحركة،  إيجابا، وسلبا.*
*ولعل المحبوبة في قولها لصديقتها ما يؤكد أيضا بناء القصيدة  بالحركة؛ إذ تقول لصاحبتها معللة فعلها: (أذود الناس عنه......)؛ فالفعل  "يذود" ومن معانيه ودلالاته "الذود والمدافعة"، ولا ذود أو مدافعة إلا  بحركة وربما عنيفة أيضا. وإن كان الاختيار الذي اختارته مخيلة الشاعر؛  "أذود الناس عنه" يحمل-ضمن ما يحمل من دلالات-الحب والهوى من جانب  المحبوبة؛ حيث لا ذود إلا عما يحب الإنسان، أو يمتلك.*
*لكن التأمل في الاختيار يرينا أن مقصد المحبوبة من الذود هو ألا  تجعل المحب يستشعر عمق هواها له وتمكنه منها، فيدفعه هذا الشعور-وكما هي  عادة العربي-إلى الفخر بإيقاعه لها في هواه، فيحكي ذلك مفاخرا بذاته،  وفاضحا سرها. هذا ما يريده الشاعر، وهو ما عنته المحبوبة. لكن المخيلة التي  تصطاد بالحركة صورها تدفع الشاعر إلى اختيار التعبير "أذود الناس عنه"؛  فإذا ما يممنا الوجه شطر السر والفضح؛ فإذا بالمخيلة تختار الانتهاك. الذي  على الرغم من كونه انتهاك سر؛ إلا أنه من دلالات "الانتهاك" القهر وعنف  الحركة. وإن كانت الصيغة "منهتك" (بتقديم الهاء على التاء) تعني ارتضاء  المحب، الحر، لأن ينتهك في الحب سره، وتلك كما قلنا صيغة أملتها عقلية  عربية ذكورية، ترى في هتك سر الرجل مع محبوبته لونا من المفاخر.*
*حين توقن الحبيبة وصاحبتها أن ثمة سامعا يتلصص؛ يأتي السؤال: (من  الطارق المصغي)، ولعله من نافلة القول أن عمل المخيلة هنا ظاهر جلي.  فالاختيار (من الطارق) ثري بدلالات الحركة، ومن الطرق جاءت الطريق لكثرة  طرق الأقدام لها. ولكن إن زاد البحث في تأمله فإنه يمكن له القول: أن  الشاعر يقدم نفسه مسمعا إلى جانب كونه سامعا، إذ هو طارق، ولا طرق إلا  بصوت،.. وإن كان-أيضا-لا صوت إلا ناتج حركة.*
*لكأن الشاعر، وقد أيقن سماعهما له، وإدراكهما لوجوده ينفث عما في  داخله من حركة مكبوتة، سبق أن أعلمنا الشاعر بها من خلال فكرة "الأسر"، ومن  خلال ما هو معلوم عمن يتلصص سامعا، فيحبس حركته. لذا فإن انفجار الحركة  وصف صالح لما أجاب به الشعر؛ حين قال:*
*فتى إن شئتما كتم الهوى وإلا فخلاع الأعنة والعذر*
*فمعلوم أن كتمان الهوى هو حركة معاناة داخلية بين الرغبة في البوح،  والفخر به، كما أشار البحث إلى العقلية العربية الذكورية، قبل قليل، على  أنه ما تزال الحركة بيدي المحبوبة (إن شئتما كتم الهوى). ثم تأتي حركته هو  معبرا عنها بما يمكن تسميته بجموح الحركة، الذي أملته المخيلة على الشاعر،  إذ اختار معبرا عن حاله: (خلاع الأعنة والعذر) فالشاعر يقدم نفسه في حالها  هذه جمعا من خيول كلها ملجوم، لكن الشاعر المستسلم للحركة سيخلع كل سير  للجام، ويدع أفراس روحه حرة بلا لجام يلجمها. بل إنه لن يدع من السيور  شيئا، ولو كان هذا المتروك عذارا، أي بعض الجلد الذي على خد الفرس، وبعيدا  عن القول: بأن ذلك كناية عن الخوض في اللهو حتى المنتهى؛ فإن الكيفية التي  اصطنع بها الكناية تبدو هي القيمة، هنا.*
** **
*لكأن الشاعر-الذي سبق له القول: (أما ومشيب راعهن.....) حيث لم يرعه  هو حاله ومشيبه، بقدر ما استشعر الروع في قلوب. الأحبة-قد شعر هنا بقسوة  وعيده: الذي حمله قوله: (وإلا فخلاع الأعنة والعذر)، فيلين حاله وينقلب-كما  هو حال المحبين بين-القسوة واللين-فيؤثر اللين والشكوى؛ وإن كان الوعيد  سيظل مستسرا في لينه أيضا، إذ يكمل قائلا:*
*عليه بتسليم البشاشة والبشر*
* 
*
*على أنه يشكو ظلوما وبخله*

*ذكرت لعل الشر يدفع بالشر*
* 
*
*فقالت هجينا فقلت قد كان بعض م*

*يردن بنا مصرا ويصدرن عن مصر*
* 
*
*فقالت كأني بالقوافي سوائر*

*وإن كان أحيانا يجيش به صدري*
* 
*
*فقلت أسأت الظن بي لست شاعر*

*ولا كل من أجرى يقال له مجري*
* 
*
*فما كل من قاد الجياد يسوسه*

*على كل حال نعم مستودع السر*
* 
*
*صلي واسألي من شئت يخبرك أنني*


*كما قلنا الشاعر يرتدي إزار لينه؛ بعدما  ارتدته حال من جموح؛ فيعلن شكايته من حبيبة ظالمة، ولكن مخيلته الساعية صوب  تشكيل ما تتخيله بالحركة. تملي عليه قوله (بتسليم البشاشة والبشر) حيث لا  ترد كل من البشاشة والبشر هنا إلا عبر تجسيم، ثم تحريم ما تجسم، حين تقدم  البشاشة مثلها مثل أي شيء يحمل ويسلم، بما في ذلك من تحريك للعوالم.*
*المرأتان يظهران خوفهما من الهجاء، والشاعر-مؤقتا-لا يذهب عنهما  الخوف، بل يقويه، وإذ يفعل ذلك-كما هي عادة مخيلته-يفعله عبر التحريك عبر  قوله: (لعل الشر يدفع بالشر)، فكما سبق له القول على لسان الحبيبة: (أنود  الناس عنه) يستخدم الدلالة ذاتها "الدفع"، فيقر محركا الشر؛ الذي يراه لا  يدفع إلا ببعضه.*
*وإذ توقن المرأتان بفعل هجائهما، وتتخيلان حالهما الآتية؛ فإن  المخيلة ما زالت على تداعيها المركزي؛ إذ تكون قصائد الهجاء سوائر شوارد  ينتقلن من بلد إلى سواه، في حركة لا تتوقف. صحيح أن الشعر الشارد والقصائد  السيارة ليست بابتكار جديد، بل هي من مستهلك الأوصاف التي يوصف بها جيد  الشعر، لكن البحث ارتضى المزاوجة بين كون القصيدة-أي قصيدة-هي جدلية بين  الموروث الجمعي المتواتر، والذاتية التي تفرض شيئا من جديد. ولعله من:  نافلة القول: أن سياقا كاملا من الخيال وتداعياته صوب الحركة يجعل الحركة  هنا أمرا مركزيا، ومحورا كاملا تدور حوله القصيد، ومن ثم تصبح الكيفية هي  الفاعلة، وليس مجرد إيراد صورة موروثة كانت أم مبتكرة هو الأمر المهم في  عمل مخيلة النص.*
*وإذا كان الشاعر يريد أن ينفي عن نفسه تهمة الهجاء؛ فينفي عن نفسه  الشعر-هنا-(لست شاعرا) لكن الشاعر وسامعتاه كلهم يعلم أنه شاعر، فيقر بأنه  أحيانا يقول الشعر لكن الأهم في ضوء عمل المخيلة ليس إلا كيفية تعبيره عن  تعاطيه الشعر؛ فيختار التعبير "وإن كان أحيانا يجيش به صدري" وكأن الشعر هو  الذي يقول الشاعر، وليس الشاعر هو من يقول الشعر، الذي يجعله-هنا-حركة  تجيش وتغلي داخله، فلا يملك لها دفعا.*
*إن عمل المخيلة في التعبير لا ينفي عن القصيدة غرضها أو موضوعها، بل  هو مثر له. الشاعر يبدع أقواله في أحوال المحب، ولذا فطبعي أن يتوسل  باللين، وأن يتهم نفسه بأنه ليس شاعرا مالكا ناصية القول؛ إن كان ذلك  مؤقتا، سيعيد محبوبة يراودها الشرود والبعد عنه، هنا نفهم قوله (فما كل من  قاد الجياد يسوسها...) حيث المخيلة مستقرة على الحركة مادة للتشكيل، فكما  وردت القصائد سوائر، يعبر عن حاله-هنا-بأن ثمة فارقا بين ركوب الجواد  وسياسته، حيث سياسة الجواد تمكن في الحركة، وامتلاك أكبر لصهوة الفرس. ثم  أخيرا يعرض على الحبيبة خوض التجربة؛ تجربة الوصل، التي معها، وفيها ستدرك  أين قرار أسرارها، التي تخشاها.*
** * **
*المفاخرة أمام المحبوب عادة عربية، بل هي دأب إنساني طبيعي. على بن  الجهم يفخر أمام محبوبته، التي كأنه شعر بحيرتها حيال كونه شاعرا يعلم  الناس قدره، ونفيه هو عن نفسه أن يكون قائدا ومروضا لحصان الشعر الجامح.  هنا تستدعي مخيلته علاقة جديدة له بالشعر؛ إذ يكمل قائلا:*
*ولكن أشعاري يسيرها ذكري*
* 
*
*وما أنا ممن سار بالشعر ذكره*

*ولا زادني قدرا ولا حطمن قدري*
* 
*
*وما الشعر مما أستظل بظله*


*ملخص القول:  أن شعره لا يسير ذكره، ولكن ذكره هو ما يقود شعره ويدفعه للحركة والذيوع.  الشعر متحرك ولكنه متحرك بتحرك السيرة والذكر. ولكان مخيلة الشاعر ترى  الشعر كبير قوم يتبعه أتباعه، لكنه ينفي عن نفسه تبعيته لهذا السيد المسمى  بالشعر. ومرة أخرى نقول إنه حتى في موقفه-المتخيل طبعا-من الشعر لا يجد سوى  الحركة بؤرة وملاذا.
*
** **
*من الشائق أن هذا النص الذي بين أيدينا اكتسب شهرته من كونه يحتوي  غزلا رق حتى كاد أن يكون على حافة الذوب، لكنه رسميا قدم بعده قصيدة مدحية  في الخليفة المتوكل، لكن يبدو أن العقلية التي رأت الغزل مدارا للقصيدة  كانت هي الصادقة، حيث لا يحتل مدح الخليفة وآله إلا ثلاثة عشر بيتا من  مجموع القصيدة البالغة أبياتها ثلاثة وأربعين بيتا.*
*وإذا كان البحث معنيا بعمل المخيلة، وكيف أن تناول موضوعات ورثت  وتكررت إنما هو إنتاج جديد للموضوع من باب أن الأشياء تتأثر رؤيتها بطريقة  التعبير عنها-فإن ذلك مما ألح عليه البحث مرارا.*
*وحين يولي البحث وجهه شطر ما تبقى في القصيدة من شعر خصصه قائله  للمتوكل، فإن المخيلة الشاعرة ما تزال ترى صورة المتوكل بالعين نفسها التي  سبق وأن رأت من خلالها الأحبة، والحب؛ بعدهما حقيقة موضوع النص الأساس.  واعتمادا من البحث على أنه سبق له أن أورد النص كاملا قبل تحليله؛ فإننا  سنقرأ صورة المتوكل مثبتين ما ذهبنا إليه من كون الخيال الذي يستدعي الحركة  هو الفاعل في صورة الخليفة الممدوح، بما فاض عن الحب من أبيات.*
*يلقانا أول ما يلقانا دافع القول من الشاعر، وحال شعره الذي قاله في الخليفة:*
*دعاني، إلى ما قلت فيه من الشعر*
* 
*
*ولكن إحسان الخليفة جعفر*

*وهب هبوب الريح في البر والبحر*
* 
*
*فسار مسير الشمس في كل بلدة*

*لجل أمير المؤمنين عن الشكر*
* 
*
*ولو جل عن شكر الصنيعة منعم*


*لقد سبق للبحث الإشارة إلى أنفة ابن الجهم  وكبريائه، حتى إنه نفى عن نفسه أن يكون تابعا ولو للشعر، وأن شعره يسيره  ذكره، وليس العكس، ومن ثم فإنه طبعي أن يبحث عن مبرر يبرر من خلاله مدحه  للخليفة، فيكون إحسان الخليفة هو ما دعاه لقول الشعر، وهنا يلحظ البحث إلى  أن قول الشاعر: (إحسان الخليفة جعفر دعاني..) يحتوي خصيصة متعلقة بالحركة،  وهي، هنا، تجسيده الإحسان بعد أنه لا يتحرك إلا مالك جسد.*
*وإذ يدخل في قول الشعر في الخليفة فإن شعره الحامل ذكر الخليفة،  وصفاته، يتحرك حركة كونية، فهو-أي الشعر-يسير مسير الشمس، ويهب هبوب الريح؛  أي لا عائق يعوق حركته. أترى يمتدح الشاعر الخليفة، أم يمتدح شعره هو؟ لكن  الملاحظة الجديرة بالنظر فيها هي أن عليا كأنه يخضع الكون كله لسلطان  الحركة؛ إذ يأخذ حركة الشمس "في كل بلدة". ويأخذ حركة الريح "في البر  والبحر". شعر على هو الذي له السلطان في الوقت الذي لا يملك الخليفة ترفعا،  ولو عن الشكر والمدح. مرة أخرى أيمدح الخليفة أم شعره؟ وهو الذي سبق له  القول في شعره: (يسيره ذكري) فهل سار الشعر بذكر الخليفة أم بذكر علي؟. على  أية حال ما يعني البحث هو تمدد الحركة وسطوتها على مخيلة الشاعر.*
*يواصل الشاعر مدحه للخليفة، أو بالأحرى يدخل فيه؛ فيواصل قائلا:*
*وبالشمس قالوا حق للشمس والبدر*
* 
*
*إذا نحن شبهناه بالبدر طالع*

*نداه فقد أثنى على البحر والقطر*
* 
*
*ومن قال إن البحر والقطر أشبه*

*لما بلغت جدوى أنامله العشر*
* 
*
*ولو قرنت بالبحر سبعة أبحر*


*لقد سبق للبحث الوقوف أمام صورة الأحبة (نحن  الأهلة) رائيا في الصورة أنها وعد بحركة ونماء. هنا ما تزال المخيلة من  على قابضة على صورة الجرم العلوي" القمر" لكن ليس في حال كونه هلالا، بل في  حال تمامه بدرا. على أن اللافت هنا أن البدر الذي يشبه به الخليفة يفتح له  على شيئا من حركة،؛ إذ هو "البدر طالع"، ثم يعطف الشمس على البدر. ومعلوم  أن البدر والشمس-إلى جانب دلالتيهما العلوية-بستسران الحركة، التي هي فعل  أصيل ثابت لهما، مما يعني ثبات المخيلة على آلية تداعياتها فيما تتخيل.*
*الخليفة أو الممدوح بحر ومطر غمام، تلك صور موروثة، وإن عكس الشاعر  التشبيه ليكون البحر والقطر هما ما يشبهان الممدوح في كرمه ونداه، لكن عليا  هنا يودع حركة في صورة البحر عبر إسناده فعلين دالين على الحركة هما:  الفعل "قرنت"، والفعل "بلغت" ليكون الاقتران، والبلوغ مسعى من البحر ليبلغ  مبلغ المتوكل.*
*ثم يواصل الشاعر قبضه على تداعيات كلها متعلق بالحركة، في رسمه صورة المتوكل خليفة المسلمين آنذاك، إذ يكمل قائلا:*
*كما لا يساق الهدي إلا إلى النحر*
* 
*
*ولا يجمع الأموال إلا لبذله*

*على أنه أبقى له أحسن الذكر*
* 
*
*وفرق شمل المال جود يمينه*

*غرائب لم تخطر ببال ولا فكر*
* 
*
*إذا ما أجال الرأي أدرك فكره*


*فالخليفة كريم، وتلك صورة متواترة في كل  ممدوح عربي، لكن ابن الجهم يقدم ممدوحه همه أن يجمع الأموال، ولكن لا  ليحبسها عنده أو يكنزها، بل جمعه المال مقدمة لإطلاق هذا المال، ثانية، عبر  بذله. وكأني بعلي يبدع عبر الأموال حركتين: أولاهما حركة الجمع، والثانية  حركة البذل والإطلاق. ثم ينمي الصورة؛ فيستدعي ذهنه تشبيها مفعما بالحركة  عبر قوله: (كما لا يساق الهدي إلا إلى النحر) فالأموال عن طريق جود الممدوح  وكرمه هي هدي يسوقه صاحبه، أو سائقه إلى الذبح، ومعلوم أن النحر، أو الذبح  يستدعي حركة الذابح وحركة المذبوح، التي غالبا ما تكون حركتين، حركة  مقاومة الذبح، ثم حركة المذبوح الذي يعاني لحظة موته وخروج الروح منه.  وكأني بعلي بن الجهم هنا يجعل حركة الأموال تبدأ من عند الخليفة؛ لتموت عند  آخرين.*
*ثم يعود قابضا على صورة المال من جديد، فيقدمه أشبه بالحشود  الكثيرة، المجتمعة الشمل، أي كثرة وتوحدا. لكن يد الخليفة (وهي هنا يد  مفردة) تبدد هذا الشمل وتفرقه، أترى يمكن عد هذه الصورة توليدا من صورة  الخليفة المحارب، والذي يفرق حشود الجيوش، ليكون الخليفة الكريم المفرق شمل  مال جمع.؟-ربما !*
*ثم انتقالا إلى صورة الخليفة حال يفكر؛ فإذا بالشاعر أيضا تمتاح  مخيلته من نبع الحركة؛ فإذا ما كان المال قد قدمه الشاعر هديا يساق إلى  نحره، فإن صواب رأي الخليفة لا تعزله تداعيات الحركة من مخيلة الشاعر عن  صورة ارتضتها للمال (صورة الحيوان) لكنه كان في المال حيوانا يساق للنحر.  أما هنا ففكر الخليفة حين يتجول ويتحرك فإن حركته تقتنص الغرائب والشوارد،  ولعل الغريب ليس سمتا لغويا، بقدر ما هو سمت بداوة، ورعي للحيوان ورده إن  شرد. وكأن آراء الخليفة ترد ما شرد من قطيع الفكر، وهي صورة يمكن فهم  مغزاها، حين يعلمنا التاريخ بنهاية المتوكل التي كانت على أيدي مارقين أنس  إليهم، لكنهم شردوا عنه.*
*وإذا كانت الخلافة في عصر بني العباس لم تقف عند حدود السياسة، بل  تعدتها إلى الدين؛ فمن خلال الصراع بين العباسيين والعلويين حول من أحقهما  بالخلافة، كانت حجة العلويين أنهم الأحق؛ فعلي هو الوصي وأبناؤه هم الأحق  بالخلافة، في مقابل ما قال به العباسيون من أن العباس هو الوريث، أي وريث  النبي، لأنه عمه، الذي كان حيا وقت انتقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  للرفيق الأعلى. ومن ثم فهو وريثه وأولاد العباس هم الأحق بالخلافة، ومن هنا  نفهم لم انتقل من الحديث عن المتوكل خاصة إلى الحديث عن بني العباس عامة،  ولكن بصبغة دينية؛ إذ ينهي قصيدته قائلا:*
*لكم يا بني العباس بالمجد والفخر*
* 
*
*أغير كتاب الله تبغون شاهد*

*إليكم، وأوحى أن أطيعوا أولي الأمر*
* 
*
*كفاكم بأن الله فوض أمره*

*وهل يقبل الله الصلاة بلا طهر*
* 
*
*ولن يقبل الإيمان إلا بحبكم*

*منازلكم بين الحجون إلى الحجر*
* 
*
*ومن كان مجهول المكان فإنم*


*حيث يلاحظ البحث غياب المخيلة واللجوء إلى ما يشبه التقرير أو المحاججة الكلامية، ولعل البحث وضح السر وراء ذلك.*
** **
*لقد كان ما عني به البحث هو انسلال صور المتحركات، وأن الصور في  قصيدة واحدة-وإن تعددت موضوعاتها-قد توحدها المخيلة، وتنادي الصور بعضها  بعضا. ومن ثم تضمن المخيلة الفاعلة للنصوص مغزى وفحوى. وأن هذا ليس شيئا  يختص به هذا النص دون سواه، إنما هو سمة النصوص التي تتناول موضوعات  متشابهة، ومن ثم ندرك فداحة فرض نمط تعبيري أو تصويري. منمط وثابت، وما جره  على شعرنا العربي-الثري-من إفقار.*
*ولعل البحث بنهايته يصل مطمئنا إلى أن نصوصنا ثرية المغزى فقيرة في  رؤى الرائين، والذين قعدوا فأساءوا بما صنعوا، ولم يضيئوا نصوصا، بل حاصروا  الشعراء، والمبدعين بأعراف وتقاليد ربما تكون أملتها شروط وظروف مؤقتة  لكنهم أرادوا لمؤقتهم أن يكون دائما.*
*الخلاصة التي نتغياها هي أنه في الفن عامة والشعر خاصة لا يوجد قول  صحيح وآخر غير صحيح؛ بل يوجد قول منسجم وآخر غير منسجم. ونستعين هنا بما  أسماه محيي الدين محسب بـ "التضافر السياقي"(23).*
*لقد اخترنا نصا لعلي بن الجهم ابن المؤسسة الثقافية المقبولة-قبله،  وبعده أيضا-لنثبت من خلال النص وصاحبه جملة أشياء، تتعلق كلها بما مورس في  حق النص الشعري في ثقافتنا العربية.*
*وإذا أراد البحث أن يجمل ما سعى إلى قوله من خلال هذا النص، فإن ذلك يمكن صوغه على النحو التالي:*
*أولها بالطبع أن النص ابن بنيته القارة في ذهن  صاحبه، أو ما يمكن أن نسميه-قياسا-رحم الدلالة الخالي، والذي يملؤه كل شاعر  بنطفة خاصة بالمعنى المتواتر.
*
*ثاني الأشياء التي أردناها هو: أن الثقافة العربية  أنتجت خصوماتها، التي أهدرت فيها طاقتها، وعلي بن الجهم منتج نص يقول-كما  تقول العرب-لكن بطريقة غير متحجرة ولا محفوظة.
*
*ثالث ما أردناه-وهو الأهم-تقديم نموذج لقراءة النص  التقليدي، نثبت من خلاله أنه حتى المبدع الذي وسم بالتقليدية هو في  الأساس-أيضا-حامل بذرة التمرد على منمط الأقوال؛ فلقد وصفت وعنونت قصيدته،  التي حللناها بأنها قصيدة "مدحية" أي مما اتهمها الغذامي-مثلا-بأنها أنتجت  الطاغية والمنافق والمخادع... إلخ. فهل هذا النص مداره الأساس هو المدح؟ أم  أنها تهمة حملها عنوان. لا أكثر؟. وحتى إن سلمنا بكونها مدحية،  فأين..الطاغية المنتج فيها؟ بل أين منافقها، وكذابها؟
*
*الأمر الرابع: أردنا بالتحليل أن  نصل إلى طموح-لا نراه بعيدا؛ إن سلمت رؤى من يحلل-بأن كل نص عربي قديم  يمكن أن يعد قيمة مضافة الركام المعنى. ومن نافلة القول: أن إنتاج الدلالة  غاية الشعر، وغاية من يحلله.
*
*أما الشيء الخامس، الذي أردناه هو: أن عليا ذاته-على صعيد الموقف  والعلاقات-كان صيغة تصالح فيها طرفا الخصومة العربية الشهيران: (القديم/  الجديد)؛ أي أنه كان من الممكن أن تعيش الثقافة تصلحا ما زلنا نعاني غيابه  حتى يومنا هذا.*
** **
*
*
* هوامش البحث
**نفسه ص 11.*
*بنيلوبي: العبقرية تاريخ الفكرة ص 208.*
*نفسه والصفحة ذاتها.*
*محمد مندور: النقد المنهجي عند العرب، القاهرة، دار نهضة مصر للطبع والنشر، ص 79.*
*سيلفان أورو، وآخرين: فلسفة اللغة، ترجمة بسام بركة، بيروت، المنظمة العربية للترجمة ط 1، 2012 ص 210.*
*نفسه ص 210.*
*نفسه ص 268.*
*نفسه ص 218.*
*نفسه ص 308.*
*العبقرية ص 133.*
*بيار لرتوما: مبادئ الأسلوبيات العامة، ترجمة محمد ذكري، بيروت، مركز دراسات الواحدة العربية، ط 1، 2011 ص 371.*
*نفسه ص 375.*
*نفسه ص 375.*
*ديوان علي بن الجهم، تحقيق: خليل مردم بك، بيروت، دار الآفاق الجديدة، ط 1959، 2 ص ص 141: 148.*
*Neil  Friedman: Eugene Gendlin's Approach to Psychotherapy: An Awareness of  "Experiencing". www.americanpsychotherapy.com spring 2004. annals 23.*
*نفسه "المقدمة" ص 8.*
*نفسه ص 11.*
*نفسه ص 13، ولعل ذلك كان دافعا لهجاء البحتري له والوشاية به عند المتوكل.*
*نفسه ص 25، 26.*
*نفسه ص 8 – 9.*
*القصيدة بالديوان ص 181.*
*يذكر محقق الديوان جملة من الكتب التي أشادت بالقصيدة، بل يصل  الأمر إلى حد أن بعض الكتب حاكت حولها الحكايات، الشبيهة بالحكايات  الشعبية، في ولع الناس بالقصيدة، خصوصا مطلعها: الديوان ص 141: 144.*
*ميكال ريفاتير: مغزى القصية، ترجمة وتعليقات تحليلية محيي الدين محسب 23.
*
** * **
*
**[(*)] كلية الآداب-جامعة المنيا.*

*
*

----------

